# Websitedesign Allgemein



## Dark_Fighter (10. September 2004)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob man bei Firmen oder z.B. einer Praxis Seite  den Hintergrund, wenn man die Seite zenriert also den Rand, in Farbe machen kann oder ihn eher weiss lassen sollte?


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. September 2004)

Kommt vielleicht auf die Firma / Praxis drauf an.
Bei einer Zahnarztseite passt Weiß doch recht gut ... bei einem Landschaftsgärtner
vielleicht einen Grünton. Wie gesagt, das kommt drauf an


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Kommt auch auf die Farben des Logos und der Firma drauf an. Bestimmte Firmen benutzten ur bestimmte Farben.


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Das kommt nicht nur auf die Seite an, sondern aufs komplette Design/Layout. Ich denke mal das wenn du sowas fragst, sich das auf eine spezielle Seite bezieht und es wäre klasse wenn du diese einfach posten würdest oder das Konzept einer noch nicht erstellten Seite näher erläutern könntest 

Dann würden wir dir genauer sagen können obs nun passt oder nicht.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## pxlArtizzt (7. Oktober 2004)

ich glaube, ein recht guter Tipp ist, mit dem Rand einen Kontrast darzustellen. Beispiel: bei dunklen Seiten eignen sich Pastelltöne ganz gut. andersrum bei Seiten mit hellem Hintergrund eine kontrastreiche, dunkle Farbe.

Allerdings muss man hier auch ein wenig auf die Branche aufpassen: Bei Ärzten würde ich generell auf helle Farben setzen, z.B. Weiß und Pastelltöne.


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Ja die gute alte Farbenlehre. Goldenerschnitt für Tabellen. Sowie die Kälte und Wärme und ihre Umrisse, schärfe und unschärfe berücksichtigen.


----------

